# Pro Team Podium Caps?



## mseanschmidt (Jul 16, 2006)

This may be a stupid question but I would love to purchase some of the podium/baseball hats from some of my favorite pro teams but can't find them anywhere. Obviously I've seen the riders wearing them and people affiliated with the team. I guess they just don't make them available to the general public? Note: I've obviously found the highly marketed Discovery & CSC podium caps but I'm not interested in those.

Any insight?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

mseanschmidt said:


> This may be a stupid question but I would love to purchase some of the podium/baseball hats from some of my favorite pro teams but can't find them anywhere. Obviously I've seen the riders wearing them and people affiliated with the team. I guess they just don't make them available to the general public? Note: I've obviously found the highly marketed Discovery & CSC podium caps but I'm not interested in those.
> 
> Any insight?


Maybe you are trying to hard?

Is this what your talking about?










Performance has a bunch..usually discounted at end of year for 1/2 price.. sometimes on sale too I think during the year.

https://www.performancebike.com/shop/sub_cat.cfm?subcategory_id=1340


----------



## mseanschmidt (Jul 16, 2006)

No.... I know I can get ANY team hat in a CYCLING style cap. I'm looking for a baseball type hat like this but in teams other than Discovery or CSC:


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

There are a few sources, but it depends on which team you are looking for. 
Some of the teams sell them on their team site, some sell them on a sponsors site, some sell it through their kit supplier's site and others resell them through the traditional online sources. 
What team(s) are you looking for?


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

mseanschmidt said:


> No.... I know I can get ANY team hat in a CYCLING style cap. I'm looking for a baseball type hat like this but in teams other than Discovery or CSC:


try: http://www.worldcycling.com 

The site is a little hard to manage, but if you dig around long enough I find they have the most casual gear/team logo stuff. 

It has been a while since I have looked around, so I am not sure what their current stock looks like though.


----------

